# Magnseium Citrate



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

Thank you thank you! You all are wonderful! Has anyone here ever used "Magnseium Citrate" (I have no clue how to spell it). Well, I have taken it three times. I am taking it once more with "Senocote" (can't spell that either)... It makes you have non-stop direhha (VERY LIQUIDY) and clears you out if you are "backed up"... The Senocote has given me very bad cramps.... If anyone has good things to say about these two things I would love it! I am nervous to do it for the fourth time...I have to do it before because I was so backed up, my colin was stretched out three times the size it is suppose to be.If anyone has words of wisdom or advise for me since I am only 12 , please respond to my 12 and only message board topic, or here..... (other topic I would like)


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

***Coppied and Pasted from other topic... didn't mean to thank you all... but actually... thank you all for reading this!***


----------

